# What Happened to the Garden of Eden?



## JML

Obviously, the Bible doesn't tell us but Adam and Eve were removed from the garden and cherubim were placed to guard the tree of life. Are there any indications of what happened to the garden or the tree of life that was in the midst of the garden? There are not cherubim guarding anything in the middle east currently, so what happened to the garden?


----------



## Skyler

The Flood happened to the Garden.


----------



## JML

Skyler said:


> The Flood happened to the Garden.


 
That is a good point that I had not considered. Thanks.


----------



## Osage Bluestem

I think it's under the Persian Gulf. It was destroyed by the flood.


----------



## Berean

I think it's in New Jersey. It's called the Garden State.


----------



## Philip

I don't think it's necessarily in the current Middle East at all, given that continental drift probably took place before or during the flood. It's possible that the Tigris and Euphrates were named such because they resembled the original rivers. I'm not sure we're supposed to really know.


----------



## Skyler

Joshua said:


> Eden was sucked through a black hole warp dimension. After the Cylons reversed the galactical curse of the pidgeon claw starburst, Eden ran home and lived happily ever after.



I like your explanation better than mine.


----------



## TimV

If it was lost in the flood, was the tree of life transplanted? Put in stasis?


----------



## LawrenceU

Perhaps it is in heaven, the tree that is. . .


----------



## Osage Bluestem

Maybe heaven and earth are simply different planes of existance because they are different phases of the electrical side of matter. Perhaps God just took it by phase shifitng.


----------



## Rich Koster

Berean said:


> I think it's in New Jersey. It's called the Garden State.


 
No. They call it the Garden State because the gov't thinks money grows on trees here. 

I see merit in Jonathan's suggestion about the flood.


----------



## Reformed Rush

John Lanier said:


> Obviously, the Bible doesn't tell us but Adam and Eve were removed from the garden and cherubim were placed to guard the tree of life. Are there any indications of what happened to the garden or the tree of life that was in the midst of the garden? There are not cherubim guarding anything in the middle east currently, so what happened to the garden?



The physical garden corrupted, died, and has been long buried. (Romans 8:21-22)

The spiritual "tree of life" is the provision of Jesus Christ in the heavenlies. (Rev. 22:1-14)


----------



## Tim

I have wondered this before too. Where is the tree? Where is the flaming sword? It seems sensible to assume that the garden was destroyed in the flood, it being made up of vegetative material. Then there was no need to guard the entrance back into the garden.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

> The secret things belong to the LORD our God, but the things that are revealed belong to us and to our children forever, that we may do all the words of this law.


Deut. 29:29


----------



## Jack K

Reformed Rush said:


> The physical garden corrupted, died, and has been long buried. (Romans 8:21-22)



I think this is right. We have no reason to believe the garden was not subjected to the effects of the curse just like the rest of the world. The provision of the cherubim to guard the tree of life would have been necessary only for a time, until what had been the garden decayed and died. Now we do not look back in futile searching for the garden that was. We look forward to the restoration, and the garden that will be.


----------



## PMBrooks

I am currently deployed in the Middle East in southern Iraq. There are many "legends" around here about biblical characters. Specifically I am in the ancient land of Ur (where Abraham was from). The other day I asked an archeologist working here on post about Eden and he said it would be somewhere north of where we are, near where the Tigris and Euphrates meet. But, it is all desert now in that area. Also, there is some truth to the statement the current Tigris and Euphrates are probably nowhere near where they were back then. For example, in the area where we are the Euphrates is said to have moved nearly 22 miles eastward. 

Anyway, I agree with some of the comments about the flood destroying Eden. I am no Indiana Jones, but I thought I would share some of these interesting facts!


----------



## Peairtach

*Quote from TimV*


TimV said:


> If it was lost in the flood, was the tree of life transplanted? Put in stasis?



If the Tree of Life was a type of the Cross did it need to be spared. After a lengthy period of protection by the Cherubim, the lesson would have been learned. The way to eternal life via the original Tree of Life was closed. A new and better way by faith in God and His promised Messiah was the only way now.

If Adam and Eve had got to the original Tree of Life, would they have (achieved an ambition?) and lived eternally as sinners? From this perspective the flaming sword and Cherubim guarding Eden can be seen as merciful.

The British arechaeologist David Rohl has some interesting and suggestive stuff on Eden's location and other biblical matters, but since he's not a believer he has to be read with discretion and a large pinch of salt.


----------



## Herald

Berean said:


> I think it's in New Jersey. It's called the Garden State.



I quite agree. I've always considered my home state to be as close to heaven as one can get on earth.


----------



## dudley

Jack K said:


> Reformed Rush said:
> 
> 
> 
> The physical garden corrupted, died, and has been long buried. (Romans 8:21-22)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is right. We have no reason to believe the garden was not subjected to the effects of the curse just like the rest of the world. The provision of the cherubim to guard the tree of life would have been necessary only for a time, until what had been the garden decayed and died. Now we do not look back in futile searching for the garden that was. We look forward to the restoration, and the garden that will be.
Click to expand...

 
I say Amen to my PB brother Jacks Position!


----------



## Peairtach

We need to "get back to the Garden" but we can only in God's way, not the Hippie post-'60s way.


----------

